# New Pics Of Ed and Marv!!!!



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Marvin First







*Soakin' Up Some Sun*







*Puff Ball!*
Now Ed

























We Spent Some Time Outside Yesterday And I took pictures.

They love playing outside !!!!


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Aww they're so cute, I love how ed has the white stripe up under his chin, most of my girls had/have that. Its too cute.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ty!

Im getting pics of Gus Gus and Chilee today.


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

Marvin looks so happy in the first pic...looks like he's smiling!

Ed's the smooth-haired dumbo version of my Lothar. Heh...love the white hands with the coal-black body.


----------



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

Marvin and Ed are such handsome little fellas! I'm sure they enjoyed their adventure outdoors.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you! They really did! 

Gus Gus And Chilee Would NOT pose for pictures.

:l


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

They are so cute! Little Marvin looks like he has his eyes closed in the first pic.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

He was a smiley boy.

And thank you!


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Very cute  We do not have any trees other then a pine tree in our backyard  but i mainly do not go outside with the ratties we have mostly girls here witch are very active and would most likely be too much on the go for me out there : I do bring one boy(old rescue as i use to run a rescue but i closed it down) We go on our front step he seems to like it  his buddy not so much.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ed really likes to get out. Hes older than the babies. So i trust him a bit more.

 He likes exploring the bushes and such outside my house.

And its so cute to see his fat body run.

He just gets these BIG eyes when i say "Ed, wanna go outside?"

And he has a blast.

People freak though when they see me kissing him and picking him up and such.

One lady was like "Oh my god! Little girl dont touch that! It has diseases!" and almost called Animal Control. I told her he was my pet and got a look like this. :-X

People really have the WRONG idea about ratties.

:l


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Another Gorgeous Picture of Ed!!!*

When i first saw this one it blew me away how COOL it looked.

Can anyone spot the rat in this picture?


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Another Gorgeous Picture of Ed!!!*



EddricksMommy101 said:


> When i first saw this one it blew me away how COOL it looked.
> 
> Can anyone spot the rat in this picture?


That picture is beautiful! So pretty! I can never get very good pictures of my boys. =[ What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

My cellphone. He was sniffing so he was being real still.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Intro Pic*











*They are in the carry cage as i am bringing them with me all over the house to be sure of no fighting. They will be together all day to see if they are ready to become cagemates


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Old man and old man!*










My grandpa holding Ed. My two geriatric old men!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL, I would hardly call Ed geriatric, he is still practically a baby.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

hes old compared to the babies lol


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Just you wait, soon they will be his size or bigger xD
Bossing him around.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh... yayyy. Cant wait *rolls eyes*


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah they will catch up quickly and then he won't seem too much older than them.


----------

